# Accidental Username Duplication?



## Acmite (Jan 18, 2002)

How can someone check the old message boards to see if a name is already taken?  The only way I know how to do it is to attempt to register it, and have the request denied.  But now, the old boards are not accepting any new registrations, therefore I have no way of checking to see if a name was taken on the old boards.

Wow, that was kind of rambling.

BTW, I am not the one who tried to steal anyone's username.  But I was considering changing my username, and I don't want to step on anyone's junk.

Acmite


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

Your best bet is to hang onto this one for a week or so, then register a new account.  If the name is taken, it should be registered by then.


----------



## Acmite (Jan 18, 2002)

No problem.

Thanks!


----------

